# Does anyone know the shelf life of Rifaximin/Xifaxan?



## SKW (Mar 17, 2014)

I just completed a 7 day course, but want to keep going. I happen to have another bottle from January 2013, but unsure if they are still safe to take. Anybody know the shelf life?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

does the bottle have an expiration date on it? or you could call the pharmacy and ask the pharmacist about it....


----------

